# Bidding tile



## D and D (Sep 15, 2011)

Most of us bid tiling by the sq ft. That's great on mid to large sized rooms, but how do most of you bid for all the extra/odd cuts when doing small areas?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

By the man hour


----------



## tileman420 (Sep 13, 2011)

I get the same on the small rooms as well, less time, 30 square foot bathroom at 5bucks, 110 sq. Foot at 5 bucks, the only time i get different, is borders, the small mosaics on the mats, shower floors, etc, its 10 dollars plus my square foot price per 12x12 mosaic wall mat tile, and so on, it just depends, but you cant charge extra for floor vent and toilets, thats are job


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

tileman420 said:


> I get the same on the small rooms as well, less time, 30 square foot bathroom at 5bucks, 110 sq. Foot at 5 bucks, the only time i get different, is borders, the small mosaics on the mats, shower floors, etc, its 10 dollars plus my square foot price per 12x12 mosaic wall mat tile, and so on, it just depends, but you cant charge extra for floor vent and toilets, thats are job


I have a 3x3 area by my side door that I would like you to tile. No need to bid it, I already calculated it to be $45. Let me know what day works for you.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lolol ! ... My min. Is 250 per hour and typically a 6x6 bath takes about 1 1/2 .. Using fast set it can be grouted writhing that time


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Im tree fiddy across the board.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Gangsta !!lol


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I agree, by the hour, based on the difficulty of the job.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

On small jobs I don't go by the sq. ft. I have a min. per day on those little small floors. 

Like Warren said, $45 doesn't cover the expense of running the job.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Personally, I feel folks that bid by sq ft are doing a disservice to themselves. 

Hourly + materials.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Angus , 50 an hour plus material. On a 6x6 , one bag 253 @ 25. one bag . grout $ 20 .. 3 hrs of work .. Its same. Costumers don't like to know that we make more than doctors our accountants..


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a caculation to figure both ways and cross reference the 2 because sometimes hourly doesn't do enough justice especially when competing against larger flooring companies or box store subs...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't compete. My price is my price. Either I get jobs or I don't. I tend to land almost all referral jobs...I'm around 50% on others. 

I still don't see how per sq ft can work. 

*All 300 sq ft floors:*
#1) Subfloor needs additional layer of ply & Ditra with 12x12 grid.
#2) Subfloor is fine, needs 1/2 CBU to match adjacent hardwood, no membrane. Combo 18's, 12's & 6's.
#3) Stone over slab. 16x16
#4) NobleSeal TS over ply, 13x13 3/8" thick with mosaic boarder that is 1/4" thick.

How the hell does sq ft make any difference to the above? :blink:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I only use a square footage price initially when figuring the whole kaboom, then I figure hours, days weeks etc...to see how things match up then make any changes. It is a screwed up thing, but goes a little quicker for me... that way I have more time for CT :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Ill give you a situation that I've run into on full remodels where I use a sq ft price to figure my bid...
I've done a few houses w/ 1.5 bathrooms where the tub & toilet room is separate from the vanity room and there is 2 entry ways to the bathroom. I have to tile the floor in 3 to 4 phases to keep the entries open and the tub usable... there really isn't a stron way to figure hours or days when its broken up like that so I go by sq ft and just make sure it works out income wise.


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

Floormasta78 said:


> Angus , 50 an hour plus material. On a 6x6 , one bag 253 @ 25. one bag . grout $ 20 .. 3 hrs of work .. Its same. Costumers don't like to know that we make more than doctors our accountants..


You're paying _that much _for 253 in SoCal? 

Ouch!!!

That's _about_ what I'm paying for 254...

And I'm not moving pallets of product either.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

But setting tile is a task...just like shingling a roof or framing a basement. _It's all about how much time it takes you to complete the task._

It might take Todd 3 days to set 300 sq ft of tile.
It might take Orlando 2 days to set the same.
It might take me 4 days.

If we all go by sq ft pricing...I'm the _big _loser. :sad:

The faster you set, the more you charge. (Based off a fictitious $1000 bid project) If we are all similar in operating costs and materials, Orlando is making double over me because he finishes the job twice as quick but not because he charged more for the same thing. During the 3rd and 4th days when I am finishing job #1, he's already onto job #2 making more money.

See how that works?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Terrorron said:


> That's _about_ what I'm paying for 254...



But you're paying in CAD :laughing:


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Price by the job only. I have to see everything no sq/ft $ over the phone.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Orlando,
I get 2fiddytree gold for 16 bux a bag... you may have to bring your beagle and team up with me :laughing:


----------

